# Wiha screw drivers



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice of you to help the German economy.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

bobbarker said:


> Nice of you to help the German economy.


As opposed to the Chinese?


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I know some of you are going to hate me for this but I don't care where they are made as long as they work good and don't break or wear out premature


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

modified electric said:


> I know some of you are going to hate me for this but I don't care where they are made as long as they work good and don't break or wear out premature


That pretty much sums up all functional based purchases. I also get what works best in my opinion.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

dawgs said:


> As opposed to the Chinese?


Since when does made in the USA also mean made in China but continue to be ignorant, I hear its bliss

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/cushion-grip-screwdriver-sets/7-piece-cushion-grip-screwdriver-set


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

modified electric said:


> I know some of you are going to hate me for this but I don't care where they are made as long as they work good and don't break or wear out premature


I believe that there is more often than not a US tool that is comparable in both price and quality for the most part. Everyone bitches about the economy and how nothing is made here yet they also seem to think that they have no responsibility to help US workers make a living by buying "quality" US made products when possible. I " " quality because like every country there are also **** products made here which I am not advocating anyone buy


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

Bob in my opinion Klein screwdrivers are not comparable in quality or price

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

bobbarker said:


> Since when does made in the USA also mean made in China but continue to be ignorant, I hear its bliss http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/cushion-grip-screwdriver-sets/7-piece-cushion-grip-screwdriver-set


Not all Klein tools are made in the USA. I probably by more American made products than you, so keep the name calling to yourself.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

bobbarker said:


> Since when does made in the USA also mean made in China but continue to be ignorant, I hear its bliss


Evidently it isn't, grumps. 

Thanks to labelling bull**** they can blur the line - make the junk in China, dip the handles in the US and call it MADE IN USA

You'll also see one prominent brand that says "BUILT IN AMERICA" which says means Mexico in most cases, but even then it's finished in Mexico from Chinese parts / materials. 

(tide)


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

They're good, same ballpark as Wera. Not as good good as Witte or PB Swiss, but not as expensive either. Generally though the "extra heavy duty" version is the set to get (hex shaped area on the shank near the handle, and a strike cap end).


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I buy what I feel to be the best tools for the job. When that tool happens to be American made, I get a happy chub! But our manufacturers have a lot of catching up to do with Euro design. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have always been a Klein guy but giving credit where credit is due German or other European made tools are most often better quality in their steel or alloys. China on the other hand while a design maybe good the quality of the steel is often smelted old car body parts and not worth two cents.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Mech Diver said:


> I have always been a Klein guy but giving credit where credit is due German or other European made tools are most often better quality in their steel or alloys. China on the other hand while a design maybe good the quality of the steel is often smelted old car body parts and not worth two cents.


Glad to see you back buddy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Glad to see you back buddy!




Thank you Sir, just had to regroup my thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

KennyW said:


> They're good, same ballpark as Wera. Not as good good as Witte or PB Swiss, but not as expensive either. Generally though the "extra heavy duty" version is the set to get (hex shaped area on the shank near the handle, and a strike cap end).


Witte and PB Swiss are damn hard to find.

Striking end caps that are metal arent necessarily the best idea for some electricians,,,,:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Dr. Evil said:


> Witte and PB Swiss are damn hard to find.
> 
> Striking end caps that are metal arent necessarily the best idea for some electricians,,,,:laughing: :laughing:



I carry 2 kinds of drivers. Insulated and striking cap. Why? Because I am always doing 1 of 2 possible things when using a screwdriver: disassembling /assembling something, in which case tougher and being able to either beat on it or put a wrench on it can be helpful. Or, I am doing electrical stuff. Then I use the insulated ones. These sets complement each other perfectly for electricians IMO.

If you want to only carry one style of screwdriver then striking cap is Mayne not so good.  they are also pretty heavy as far as screwdrivers go.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Witte and PB Swiss are damn hard to find.
> 
> Striking end caps that are metal arent necessarily the best idea for some electricians,,,,:laughing: :laughing:



Found a good assortment of Witte on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=witte+screwdriver&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=87732521414&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10648939829881731378&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_739ansc4dx_e_p11


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

modified electric said:


> how did they last


I'll let you know when one finally wears out or breaks- after 5 years still going strong everyday. :thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yep, at least 6 years here on my Wiha extra-heavy duty. Have not worn out or broken one yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Big John said:


> Yep, at least 6 years here on my Wiha extra-heavy duty. Have not worn out or broken one yet.


Quality steel for sure.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Personally, I'd buy wera over wiha, have had less breakage with wera, but they're both quality brands.

It's really only the smaller (2.5mm and 3mm) flat heads that's ever break, and usually when I use it for something that it wasn't intended to do.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just ordered a few different types of wihas last night with my Amazon gift card!


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Guys

Been given a couple of Felo screwdrivers from the Veto Pro Pac rep here in Melbourne Oz a while back . They are the insulated type and have a great feel to them. 
I believe they are also German made ,quality tools for sure.
http://www.thetoolbloke.com.au/products/felo-6pc-vde-screwdriver-set
Frank


----------

